
Handling client-side routing and dynamic parameters (NX framework) - thenewestkid
http://www.nx-framework.com/blog/public/routing/
======
thenewestkid
NX is a modular client-side framework, with three separate, focused
middlewares for path routing, state-query parameter synchronization and in app
navigation. Each of these are 100-200 lines long and easy to use.

